
Sotheby’s top art forgery detective - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/jun/15/how-to-spot-a-perfect-fake-the-worlds-top-art-forgery-detective
======
onetimemanytime
what a paradox: sure, people pay a super premium for something done by Da
Vinci himself for obvious reasons...but the fakes apparently are also amazing,
enough to fool all but a few experts.

~~~
allenz
People care about non-physical properties. In copyright law, the same pattern
of bits can be legal in one context and illegal in another.

